#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  August Member of the Month

## G

Well, it's the start of a brand new month, and we all know what that  means - it's time for us to honour a brand new Member of the Month! And  for August, we know just the member! They've been around since all the  way back in 2011 - that's a whopping seven years! A lucky number, which  is fitting, as we're very lucky to have this member around!

Can anyone say obsessed with rp? This member has certainly done more  than their share of contributing to the core focus of our site, with a  huge number of RPs ( FOURTEEN, to be exact) in the Hall of Fame section!  There's Royally Mistaken, The Vengeful Angel, Humble Gift, The Influence of Words and Surprise Ending,  just to name a few - and I for one won't be surprised if there's soon  more added to that list; they've got quite a few more stories in  progress as we speak!

Though they seem to feel most at home in the one x one section, that's  not to say that they're antisocial! This lovely lady is friend to many  here at RPA (and has earned herself a couple of badges for bringing new  friends to the site!) and likes to keep her friends posted with her  updates on her blog. 

So without further ado, let's give it up for August's Member of the  Month, the avid rp'er, awe-inspiring, awesome and amazing... 


Spoiler: ... 





*ASHEN!
*


*
*

----------


## Leanna

Wooooooot. 

Congrats, Ashen.

----------


## Kris



----------


## G

Congrats @Ashen;!

----------


## Ashen

Ahh, what a nice surprise! Thank you all so much!

----------


## Undead_Fears

Congrats!

----------


## MidKnight

Even to this day I still had no idea you're a lady.  :XD:  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

----------


## Merry

:XD:  J'Von!   

Congrat's to you Ashen!  Well deserved!   :-rpa-:

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats, Ashen!  ::D:

----------


## Merry

happy dance!

----------


## Ashen

You're all very kind and I want you to know that. <3

It's been great being here and meeting you and I hope I can get to know so many more of you.

----------

